# Tatar: килерме



## alevtinka

Where does "килерме" come from ? I know "килер" is the indefinite future tense or participle of the verb "kilerga - to come, arrive", but what's the grammatical sense of "kilerme" ?

The negative for "kiler" seems to be "kilerma's" ....


----------



## ancalimon

"gel" is "come" in Turkish. "gelme" is "the act of coming" in Turkish. "gelmek" is "to come" in Turkish.

"come" is "kilü" in Tatar.


----------



## alevtinka

Teşekkürler ancalimon ))) V + "-me" works as a verbal noun ?


----------



## Rallino

Yes, if 'me' is stressed, it's a verbal noun. If the previous syllable is stressed, then it's the negative imperative.

Gel*me* - the act of coming.

*Gel*me - don't come.

This is in Turkish, though. I'm not sure about Tatar.


----------



## alevtinka

Rallino said:


> Yes, if 'me' is stressed, it's a verbal noun. If the previous syllable is stressed, then it's the negative imperative.
> 
> Gel*me* - the act of coming.
> 
> *Gel*me - don't come.
> 
> This is in Turkish, though. I'm not sure about Tatar.


[Gel] is spelt as [kil] in Tatar, and the negative stem of this verb is [kilma']. "-me" part is stressed, I think it works as a verbal noun )


----------



## ancalimon

on a further note, I think the root of Gel (Kil)  is   GE (Ki).

Ge + OL = GEL

GE: to come, to go, to get to  (just like PIE "GWA" meaning to come, to go)

OL: to become

GEL: to become someone who comes.

But it's a bit different when you say GİT (go)

GE: to go
ET: to do, to make

GEET>GİT: do the act of going


----------



## er targyn

Don't be deluded by Tatar orthografy. Tatar letters *е, и, ә* correspond to *i, e, e/ә* in other Turkic languages.


----------



## alevtinka

Ah, I remembered one thing, but I'm not sure about it.

[-me] or [-my] is also used somehow to begin a question ?

e.g. 

Bu xa'ref(me) ? Juk, bu xa'ref tu'gel.

_Is this a letter ? No, this is not a letter._

so, [ kiler(me) ] may be used in an interrogative sentence ?


----------

